#  > Islam >  > Islam en meer >  Masturbatie mag in de islam?

## chliha

Ik zit met een vraag en ik hoop eigenlijk dat A. Haselhoef of anderen willen reageren.

ik heb laatst een discussie gehoord over masturbatie in de islam. Altijd was ik er vanuit gegaan dat het niet mocht, door die discussie ben ik aan het denken gezet. Op zich is masturbatie ook een manier om niet toe te geven aan je lusten en dus geen zondes te begaan door sex te hebben met mannen / vrouwen waar je geen huwelijksverband mee hebt. 

Dit lijkt me best logisch maar ik weet dat logisch redeneren soms niet voldoende is en mijn logica is niet dat van anderen.


de vraag is dus: (ik zal t effe illustreren)

ik lig op de bank en ik denk opeens aan ehhh,

(nee dat hou ik nog effe voor mijzelf; wil je weten aan wie ik dacht? vraag het me even)

een gebeurtenis, reeel of niet die me opwindt. en in mijn geile bui besluit ik letterlijk mijzelf een handje te helpen?

Misschien dat als ik dat niet doe, ik blijf zitten met een gevoel van opgekropte geilheid en frustratie die er best toe kunnen leiden dat ik, want het vlees is zwak, binnen de kortste keren een ander me een handje laat helpen....

het is een beetje doorlezen maar mag dit? en hoe zit dat in de Ramadan? want daar moet je juist je lustgevoelens in bedwang houden en dus ook niet masturberen.. 


zover was ik gekomen.

----------


## Zagora

Mwoehahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha haha!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## taouanza

> _Geplaatst door chliha_ 
> *Ik zit met een vraag en ik hoop eigenlijk dat A. Haselhoef of anderen willen reageren.
> 
> ik heb laatst een discussie gehoord over masturbatie in de islam. Altijd was ik er vanuit gegaan dat het niet mocht, door die discussie ben ik aan het denken gezet. Op zich is masturbatie ook een manier om niet toe te geven aan je lusten en dus geen zondes te begaan door sex te hebben met mannen / vrouwen waar je geen huwelijksverband mee hebt. 
> 
> Dit lijkt me best logisch maar ik weet dat logisch redeneren soms niet voldoende is en mijn logica is niet dat van anderen.
> 
> 
> de vraag is dus: (ik zal t effe illustreren)
> ...



BEHEER!!!!!!!
TIS RAMADAN JA!!!!!
IEKSEMT ERBIE YALT IEWOEYDIE. :Mad:

----------


## ZbaqZbaq

ik zeg altijd...."als je jeuk hebt, moet je krabben".


behalve in de Ramadan....dan krab je pas na zonsondergang

----------


## chliha

> _Geplaatst door taouanza_ 
> *BEHEER!!!!!!!
> TIS RAMADAN JA!!!!!
> IEKSEMT ERBIE YALT IEWOEYDIE.*


la 7aya fi eddin!

----------


## Waterval

> _Geplaatst door chliha_ 
> *Ik zit met een vraag en ik hoop eigenlijk dat A. Haselhoef of anderen willen reageren.
> 
> ik heb laatst een discussie gehoord over masturbatie in de islam. Altijd was ik er vanuit gegaan dat het niet mocht, door die discussie ben ik aan het denken gezet. Op zich is masturbatie ook een manier om niet toe te geven aan je lusten en dus geen zondes te begaan door sex te hebben met mannen / vrouwen waar je geen huwelijksverband mee hebt. 
> 
> Dit lijkt me best logisch maar ik weet dat logisch redeneren soms niet voldoende is en mijn logica is niet dat van anderen.
> 
> 
> de vraag is dus: (ik zal t effe illustreren)
> ...



_het mag, maar je moet wel mijn LINKERhand gebruiken..._ 


 :melig2:

----------


## Ansari

je bent 28, waarom trouw je niet?

----------


## Waterval

> _Geplaatst door Ansari_ 
> *je bent 28, waarom trouw je niet?*



_Misschien is ze al getrouwd of getrouwd geweest of misschien zelfs gewoon lesbisch?_

----------


## chliha

> _Geplaatst door Ansari_ 
> *je bent 28, waarom trouw je niet?*



Is dit een verbloemd aanzoek?  :ole:   :verliefd:  

maar misschien ben ik niet getrouwd omdat ik de ware nog niet heb.
of omdat mijn linkerhand het nog beter kan dan....
of omdat ik daarvoor kies
of omdat ik momenteel andere prioriteiten heb
of omdat ik wil wachten totdat ik moeder wil zijn van een echte baby en niet nu al een moet spelen

ehhh

misschien een mengeling van dit alles?

----------


## chliha

> _Geplaatst door Waterval_ 
> *Misschien is ze al getrouwd of getrouwd geweest of misschien zelfs gewoon lesbisch?*


nee geen lesbische; 

a3oudou billah

moet meteen korte metten maken anders gaat dit alles een eigen leven leiden  :hardlach:

----------


## Waterval

> _Geplaatst door chliha_ 
> *nee geen lesbische; 
> 
> a3oudou billah
> 
> moet meteen korte metten maken anders gaat dit alles een eigen leven leiden *



 :haha:

----------


## Ridouan

> _Geplaatst door taouanza_ 
> *BEHEER!!!!!!!
> TIS RAMADAN JA!!!!!
> IEKSEMT ERBIE YALT IEWOEYDIE.*


Kun je aub vertalen....

----------


## Ridouan

*[56] Question: What is the ruling concerning masturbation?* 

Answer: We have no doubts regarding the forbiddance of such a practice. And this is due to two reasons, the first of which is the saying of Allaah, the Most High, concerning the description of the believers:

*"Successful indeed are the believers. Those who offer their prayer with full submissiveness. And those who turn away from false and vain talk. And those who pay the Zakaah. And those who guard their chastity  Except with their wives or (slaves) that their right hands possess, for (in that) they are free from blame. But whoever seeks beyond that, then those are the transgressors." [Surah Al-Muminoon: 1-8]* 

Imaam Ash-Shaafi'ee used this ayah as proof for the forbiddance of masturbating. This is since, in this ayah, Allaah has placed two ways for the true believers to fulfill their desires - either by marrying free women or by enjoying the slave women and female war captives. Then He says: 

*
"But whoever seeks beyond that, then those are the transgressors"*  

meaning: Whosoever desires a way by which to transmit his desires, apart from these two ways of marriage and taking female war captives, then he is a transgressor and a wrongdoer.

As for the second reason, then it has been medically established that there are unhealthy consequences for the one who does such an act, and that there are harms to the health caused by this practice, especially for those who constantly engage in it day and night.

_ It is reported on the Prophet, sallAllaahu 'alayhi wa sallam, that he said: "Do not harm and do not be harmed."_  

Thus it is not permissible for a Muslim to engage in anything that will cause harm to himself or to others. There is one more thing that must be mentioned and it is that those who engage themselves in this practice fall under the statement of Allaah:

*"Will you exchange that which is lower for that which is better?" [Surah Al-Baqarah: 61]* 

Also there has been reported on the Prophet, sallAllaahu ' alayhi wa sallam, that which further confirms this forbiddance and it is his saying:
_"O you group of young men! Whosoever amongst you is able to marry then let him marry, for indeed it is the best means for lowering one's gaze and the best way to protect one's private parts. And whosoever is not able, then let him fast, for indeed it will be a shield for him."_  [Al- Asaalah, Magazine)

En:

*What is the commandment regarding masturbation?* 

*And those who safeguard their private parts,
except upon their wives or that their right hands
possess, for which they are not blamed. But those
who seek beyond that, they are the
transgressors.'' (Mu'minoon 23:5-7 & Ma'aarij
70:29-31)* 

As Imaam Shaafi'i says regarding this aayah, there are
only two ways to satisfy one's lusts; apart from that,
the person is a transgressor, doing injustice to himself.

----------


## Ridouan

*Question #329: Ruling on masturbation and how to cure the problem*  


_Question : 

I have a question which I am shy to ask but another sister who has come to Islam recently wants an answer to and I do not have an answer (with dilals from the Qur'an and Sunnah). I hope you can help and I hope Allah will for give me if it is inappropriate but as Muslims we should never be shy in seeking knowledge. Her question was "Is it permissible in Islam to masturbate?". May Allah increase us all in knowledge._ 

Answer : 

Praise be to Allaah. 

Masturbation (for both men and women) is haraam (forbidden) in Islam based on the following evidence:

First from the Quraan:

Imam Shafii stated that masturbation is forbidden based on the following verses from the Quraan (interpretation of the meaning):

"And those who guard their chastity (i.e. private parts, from illegal sexual acts). Except from their wives or (the captives and slaves) that their right hands possess, - for them, they are free from blame. But whoever seeks beyond that, then those are the transgressors." 23.5-7 Here the verses are clear in forbidding all illegal sexual acts (including masturbation) except for the wives or that their right hand possess. And whoever seeks beyond that is the transgressor.

"And let those who find not the financial means for marriage keep themselves chaste, until Allah enriches them of His bounty." 24.33. This verse also clearly orders whoever does not have the financial means to marry to keep himself chaste and be patient in facing temptations (including masturbation) until Allah enriches them of His bounty.

Secondly, from the sunnah of the Prophet (peace be upon him): 

Abdullaah ibn Masood said, "We were with the Prophet while we were young and had no wealth whatsoever. So Allaahs Messenger said, "O young people! Whoever among you can marry, should marry, because it helps him lower his gaze and guard his modesty (i.e. his private parts from committing illegal sexual intercourse etc.), and whoever is not able to marry, should fast, as fasting diminishes his sexual power." Bukhari:5066. The hadeeth orders men who are not able to marry to fast despite the hardship encountered in doing so, and not to masturbate despite the ease with which it can be done.

There are additional evidences that can be cited to support this ruling on masturbation, but due to the limited space we will not go through them here. Allaah knows what is best and most correct. 

As for curing the habit of masturbation, we recommend the following suggestions:

1) The motive to seek a cure for this problem should be solely following Allaahs orders and fearing His punishment.

2) A permanent and quick cure from this problem lies in marriage as soon as the person is able, as shown in the Prophets hadeeth.

3) Keeping oneself busy with what is good for this world and the hereafter is essential in breaking this habit before it becomes second nature after which it is very difficult to rid oneself of it.

4) Lowering the gaze (from looking at forbidden things such as pictures, movies etc.) will help suppress the desire before it leads one to commit the haraam (forbidden). Allaah orders men and women to lower their gaze as shown in the following two verses and in the Prophets hadeeth (interpretations of the meanings):

"Tell the believing men to lower their gaze (from looking at forbidden things) and protect their private parts (from illegal sexual acts, etc.). That is purer for them. Verily, Allah is all-aware of what they do. And tell the believing women to lower their gaze (from looking at forbidden things) and protect their private parts (from illegal sexual acts, etc.) ..... " 24.30-31 

Allaahs messenger said: "Do not follow a casual (unintentional) look (at forbidden things) with another look." Al-Tirmidhi 2777. This is a general instruction by the Prophet to abstain from all that may sexually excite a person because it might lead him/her to commit the haraam (forbidden).

5) Using ones available leisure time in worshipping Allaah and increasing religious knowledge.

6) Being cautious not to develop any of the medical symptoms that may result from masturbation such as weak eyesight, weak nervous system, and/or back pain. More importantly, feeling of guilt and anxiety that can be complicated by missing obligatory prayers because of the need to shower (ghusl) after every incidence of masturbation.

7) Avoiding the illusion that some youth have that masturbation is permissible because it prevents them from committing illegal sexual acts such as fornication or even homosexuality.

8) Strengthening ones willpower and avoiding spending time alone as recommended by the Prophet when he said "Do not spend the night alone" Ahmad 6919.

9) Following the Prophets aforementioned hadeeth and fast when possible, because fasting will temper ones sexual desire and keep it under control. However, one should not overreact and swear by Allaah not to return to the act because if one does not honor ones promise, one would be facing the consequences of not living up to ones oath to Allaah. Also, note that medication to diminish ones sexual desire is strictly prohibited because it might permanently affect ones sexual ability.

10) Trying to follow the Prophets recommendation concerning the etiquette of getting ready for bed, such as reading well-known supplications, sleeping on the right side, and avoiding sleeping on the belly (the Prophet forbade sleeping on the belly).

11) Striving hard to be patient and chaste, because persistence will eventually, Allaah willing, lead to attaining those qualities as second nature, as the Prophet explains in the following hadeeth:
"Whoever seeks chastity Allaah will make him chaste, and whoever seeks help from none but Allaah, He will help him, and whoever is patient He will make it easy for him, and no one has ever been given anything better than patience." Bukhari:1469.

12) Repenting, asking forgiveness from Allaah, doing good deeds, and not losing hope and feeling despair are all prerequisites to curing this problem. Note that losing hope is one of the major sins punishable by Allaah.

13) Finally, Allaah is the Most Merciful and He always responds to whoever calls on Him. So, asking for Allahs forgiveness will be accepted, by His will.

Wallahu alam. And Allah knows what is best and most correct.

Islam Q&A 
Sheikh Muhammed Salih Al-Munajjid (www.islam-qa.com)

----------


## bench003

Als jij vind dat je moet masturberen moet je het gewoon doen.
Vanuit gaande dat je het natuurlijk na de ramadan doet.
Ik kan me wel voorstellen als je klaar bent dat je een gevoel van schaamte over je heen krijgt. Of juist een ontspannen gevoel.
Mijn advies is leef als een moslim maar vergeet niet dat je ook een mens bent van vlees en bloed.
Daar hoort bij eten, slapen, bidden, werken, trouwen, kinderen.............
..........enz maar ook sex bij.

Geniet van je leven met de islam.

Gr,

Kalifi

----------


## Hamza-T

> Zagora 
> Senior Member
> 
> Geslacht: Man 
> Registratie: Sep 2003
> Leeftijd: 23
> Locatie: goeree over vlakee
> Berichten: 995
> Strafpunten: 0
> ...


Nee man goede reactie, echt opbouwend.
Jij hebt zeker geen voortplantingsinstinct?

----------


## Liber

Het is toegestaan in islam:

soera 4:3. En als gij vreest dat gij niet rechtschapen zult zijn bij het behandelen der wezen, huwt dan vrouwen die u behagen, twee of drie, of vier en als gij vreest, dat gij niet rechtvaardig zult handelen, dan n *of wat uw rechter handen bezitten* . Dat is voor u de beste weg, om onrechtvaardigheid te voorkomen.

----------


## Ridouan

> _Geplaatst door Liber_ 
> *Het is toegestaan in islam:
> 
> soera 4:3. En als gij vreest dat gij niet rechtschapen zult zijn bij het behandelen der wezen, huwt dan vrouwen die u behagen, twee of drie, of vier en als gij vreest, dat gij niet rechtvaardig zult handelen, dan n of wat uw rechter handen bezitten . Dat is voor u de beste weg, om onrechtvaardigheid te voorkomen.*


Gaat over slavenvrouwen....Niet over mastrubatie.....

----------


## Ridouan

> _Geplaatst door EdV_ 
> *Masturbatie mag in de Islam. Echter niet boven de Koran. En ook niet tegen het plafond.
> 
> Ed*


Ik zeg het mag niet. De rest van je punten zijn logisch. Via het plafond zou niet zo fris zijn...

----------


## idris

*Masturbation................, can be fine...........*

----------


## idris

> _Geplaatst door Liber_ 
> *Het is toegestaan in islam:
> 
> soera 4:3. En als gij vreest dat gij niet rechtschapen zult zijn bij het behandelen der wezen, huwt dan vrouwen die u behagen, twee of drie, of vier en als gij vreest, dat gij niet rechtvaardig zult handelen, dan n of wat uw rechter handen bezitten . Dat is voor u de beste weg, om onrechtvaardigheid te voorkomen.*




Volgens mij wordt hier meerwijverij (voor de bijbel niets anders dan hoererij) goedgepraat !

----------


## idris

Je hebt maar n rechterhand, overigens.


Nergens die tegenspraak in de koran (weer n dus) !

----------


## Ridouan

> _Geplaatst door idris_ 
> *Volgens mij wordt hier meerwijverij (voor de bijbel niets anders dan hoererij) goedgepraat !*


Bewijs het maar.......In de Bijbel staat het ook hoor.....Zelfs profeten vrede zij met hem.....Hoofdoek ook het Idriss....Blijf maar ontkennen....

Ik begrijp wel dat je voor mastrubatie bent, arme stakker. Waarom ga je niet vaker naar diensten. Kun je een partner vinden...

----------


## Liber

> _Geplaatst door Ridouan_ 
> *Bewijs het maar.......In de Bijbel staat het ook hoor.....Zelfs profeten vrede zij met hem.....Hoofdoek ook het Idriss....Blijf maar ontkennen....*


*

Zegt al weer genoeg van jou bijbelbegrip Ridouan. Meerwijverij komt inderdaad voor in de bijbel, zoals David en Salomo, maar die werden hiervoor ook gestraft. Dus de boodschap die de bijbel hier afgeeft is dat meerwijverij verboden is.

Verder spreekt de bijbel niet over 'hoofddoek', maar over 'hoofdtooi', hetgeen niets anders betekent dan 'haardracht'. 





Ik begrijp wel dat je voor mastrubatie bent, arme stakker. Waarom ga je niet vaker naar diensten. Kun je een partner vinden...


*Vanwaar zo haatdragend naar Idris Ridouan?

----------


## Hamza-T

> Je hebt maar n rechterhand, overigens.
> 
> 
> Nergens die tegenspraak in de koran (weer n dus) !


Dit (vertaalde) deel sloeg op de handen van de gelovigen.

----------


## sjo

Hoe masturbeer je als je een dief zonder handen bent ?

groeten
sjo

----------


## Liber

wat als je twee linkerhanden hebt?  :Smilie:

----------


## Ridouan

> _Geplaatst door Liber_ 
> *Zegt al weer genoeg van jou bijbelbegrip Ridouan. Meerwijverij komt inderdaad voor in de bijbel, zoals David en Salomo, maar die werden hiervoor ook gestraft. Dus de boodschap die de bijbel hier afgeeft is dat meerwijverij verboden is.*


* 


Wat een onzin. Geef maar een vers met een verbod en dat ze daarvoor bestraft werden....





Verder spreekt de bijbel niet over 'hoofddoek', maar over 'hoofdtooi', hetgeen niets anders betekent dan 'haardracht'.


Ga de bijbel lezen:

Now I want you to realize that the head of every man is Christ, and the head of the woman is man,and the head of Christ is God. Every man who prays or prophesies with his head covered dishonors his head. And every woman who prays or prophesies with her head uncovered dishonors her head ...If a woman does not cover her head, she should have her hair cut off; and if it is a disgrace for a woman to have her hair cut or shaved off, she should cover her head " 
1 Corrinthians 11:3-6  

Sorry hoor, dit durfde andere Christen niet eens te denken...





Vanwaar zo haatdragend naar Idris Ridouan?


*Ik haat hem niet, ik verafschuw zijn denkwijze. Waarom niet vragen Libier ?

----------


## bench003

Klopt, ik heb al twee prachtige kinderen.
een jongen van 3 en een dochter van 4 weken.

succes met je gelach

----------


## meant2be

> _Geplaatst door Ansari_ 
> *je bent 28, waarom trouw je niet?*


Waarom zou je er meteen van uitgaan dat ze niet getrouwd is? Moet ik dus geloven dat getrouwde stellen niet aan masturbatie doen, ze zijn toch ook niet 24 per dag bij elkaar?

----------

